# My cpu gets slow after turning on speed shift in throttlestop



## davidguest (Nov 28, 2021)

I have undervolted my cpu en when i enabled speed shift my cpu in game downclocks to 2.9ghz en my cpu is a i5 9300h en it can go up to 4.1ghz en then when i turn of speed shift my cpu goes to 4ghz en i see massive performance increase i dont know what the problem is so could someone help me out but when i turn off speed shift my tempreture increases by 5 or 10 celsius so please if someone knows what the cause is of this please help me out.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 28, 2021)

davidguest said:


> when i turn off speed shift my cpu goes to 4ghz


I think there is some misunderstanding. If the BIOS has enabled Speed Shift, you cannot use ThrottleStop to turn Speed Shift off. How are you turning off Speed Shift?

Speed Shift and Speed Shift - EPP are two different things. Are you clearing the Speed Shift - EPP box in ThrottleStop? This setting does not disable Speed Shift.

When ThrottleStop shows *SST* in green on the main screen, that means Speed Shift is enabled and it cannot be disabled unless there is an option in the BIOS to disable Speed Shift. You need to reboot to disable Speed Shift.





You can use ThrottleStop to change the EPP value. If you click on the number where it says 128, you can change EPP to whatever value you like. An EPP setting of 0 is for maximum CPU speed when idle or when fully loaded. Setting EPP to 80 or 84 allows the CPU to slow down when it is lightly loaded. Setting EPP to 128 like your screenshot shows can reduce maximum performance.

Most modern computers running Windows 10 or 11 can manage EPP so you do not need to check the Speed Shift EPP box in ThrottleStop. When the Speed Shift EPP box is not checked, you can open the FIVR window and look in the monitoring table to see what Speed Shift EPP value the CPU is using. If you switch to the Windows High performance power plan, most computers will automatically set EPP to 0. When you switch to the Balanced power plan, EPP will usually change to 84. These seem to be the default settings for most computers. 

Hopefully this helps you understand Speed Shift and EPP. If the CPU is running faster, it will also run hotter. You can set EPP to whatever number you like or you can let Windows manage this setting. Intel mobile CPUs are designed to run reliably at over 90°C. Your computer is set to start slowing down at 97°C. This is less than the 100°C maximum safe temperature. You do not have to be concerned about temperature. Intel CPUs are well deigned to look after themselves. Use ThrottleStop and adjust your CPU for maximum performance.


----------



## davidguest (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey Uncle Web i understand speed shift now more than i used to but i dont know should i let my speed shift EPP at 128 or change it?

en thank you for responding Unclewebb i set my speed shift EPP to 84 en now its perfect it only downclocks when idle en goes higher when gaming than you for replying


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 28, 2021)

davidguest said:


> i set my speed shift EPP to 84


I do not check the Speed Shift EPP box in ThrottleStop.

If I want to set EPP to 84, I let Windows do this for me. Just use the Windows Balanced power plan and Windows should set EPP to 84 automatically. 

An EPP setting of 128 might be OK when running on battery power. I would definitely not use 128 when plugged in and trying to play a game.


----------



## davidguest (Nov 28, 2021)

oh okay thank you unclewebb


----------

